# The Mission To Mars This Coming July



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2020)

Last night on 60 Minutes the coming mission to Mars project "Mars 2020" was featured. Even if you don't care about science you should be aware of how the soil samples will be returned to Earth. The first probe will explore for two years gathering soil samples. After that a second probe will be launched from Earth and will pick up the samples then launch from Mars to rendezvous with another vehicle that is orbiting Mars. Rather than dock with the orbiting vehicle it will shoot a container containing the samples the size of a volley ball at the vehicle. After it catches the container it will return to Earth then drop the container on to the Earth. Sound difficult? Yes. Here is the link if you want to see all of the story.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mars-rover-nasa-ancient-life-60-minutes-2020-05-31/


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm watching the 60 Min. rerun  on YouTube now.

From-
https://www.nasa.gov/perseverance

*About the Perseverance Rover*
Targeted for launch in July 2020, the rover will search for signs of habitable conditions on Mars in the ancient past and for signs of past microbial life itself.






* Image of the Day,    Mars Perseverance Rover*

It will have a small helicopter as well.

Who else wants to go to Mars this summer? China.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 7, 2020)

Microbes would be the ultimate discovery - the one that would excite me the most!  Life on another planet - Think about it.  Once and for all time, it will prove that Earth is not the only place, in all the vastness of space, that supported life!  This rover is awesome, especially the oxygen producing mechanism which will prove that it can be done for future astronauts.

My biggest concern is the July 17th launch window.  If it can't launch then, its next opportunity won't come until 2022.  I really want to be around to see it return the core samples, and that will already take two years.  It gives me motivation to stick around!


----------

